# Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlet Center I & II)



## angrymissy (Sep 25, 2006)

Did a mini haul yesterday there.

They have a lot of fluidlines, shadesticks and blushes.  I picked up Rich Ground.  They had MAC Full coverage foundation, Hyperreal Foundation and the stick foundation in varying colors.  Limited eyeshadow selection (I got Knight Divine though).  No pigments this time (last time i got vanilla).  Lots of brushes.  Good selection of lipsticks and lipglasses.

They still have holiday sets from the past 2 years, and they have the tailormade sets (including brush sets).  All in all, it was worth the trip out to the East End of Long Island!


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 26, 2006)

what stores is it near thanks


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 17, 2007)

*Riverhead, LI at Tanger Outlet Mall CCO*

well today i made a venture out to the tip of Long Island and tripped and fell into the Cosmetics Company Store. they had some nice eyeshadows, couple of older ones im assuming because of the aqua colored casings. They also had some CCB's and i figured id pick up one since ive never tried em before. They also had the Patternmaker brush sets, the green and the purple one. Figured Id pick up the set with the foundation brushes in it. Great way for me to try out brushes and see which ones im gonna get in full size. Also they had a bunch of the Holiday 04 sets with the aqua brushes, cosmetics bag and 2 palettes. Fluidlines, chromeglass, foundations, skin care and even a few Lightful items, c-thru color lipglosses, palettes...i just wish i had more money lol.. It was a nice trip. 

Heres the info on the store: Cosmetics Company Store, Tanger Outlet Center, Riverhead NY 11901 516-208-1785. U may be able to call and ask about items, as i was there someone called and the man said he would hold an item for them.

Lata everyone


----------



## Ciara (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Riverhead, LI at Tanger Outlet Mall*

Thanks.....I plan to make my way up there sometime in April...waiting for some nice weather.

Sounds like they got some good stuff....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Riverhead, LI at Tanger Outlet Mall*

I went there. I was also pleasantly surprised with their selection. Definitely worth the trip. Also, tanger has a lancome outlet too


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

Sweet, my NY address is in Mastic Beach!  Can't wait!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

i just went today and they didnt have much..... studio fix powder in a few nw shades, no nc shades. i guess the only thing of interest was like a patternmaker lip palette that was in the ornamental stained glass looking gold case and a teal brush set with 2 holiday lip palettes for 84 bucks.

i was sad bc i had wanted to go for so long and i found nothing i wanted.


----------



## logan44103 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

I headed here afterwork..my very first visit to a CCO. Anyhow, they had a bunch of lip palettes, some rare eyeshadows that I have never heard of (i am pretty new to MAC).. They had shadesticks ( i picked up mangomix and shimmermint). Also at the counter they had a few things in baskets. I dug through it and picked up Amber Lights, Soft Brown, Lightshade and Full Flame. The last two shadows, I believe are from the 2004 Technocolor collection. The shadows $10.00 each. Shadesticks are $11.25


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

Ive never been to the CCO but I frequent Tangers in LI. Is the store called CCO??


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

the last time i went it was still CCO. its on Tanger 2 by off fifth i believe


----------



## juxt123 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Tanger Outlet Center I & II, Riverhead, NY*

Anyone been there lately? i am goin tomarrow.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

has anyone visited lately?

i live in the city so it's either woodbury or tanger.......i'm pretty sure woodbury is a bit closer...but anyone?


----------



## dromero (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

Hello all,
I went today and they had a lot of the holiday sets, including royal assets cool and smokey.  They also had a few pigments, Pastorale, Kitchmas, Air-deBlue, and three other colors.  Only a handful of shadows, a few shadesticks and a couple of brushes.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

how's the drive to riverhead?  i know it's towards the hamptons so..near the tip of LI...has anyone been there recently?


----------



## Dolce (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

I go to Riverhead every few weeks and the drive depends on where you're coming from. It takes me about 45 minutes on the LIE (you just take the LIE to the last exit) from the Suffolk/Nassau border. You really don't hit the Hamptons traffic because most of that is on Sunrise Hwy. The last time I was at the store I picked up some foundation, lipsticks, brushes, and eyeshadows. They had a good selection.


----------



## stacylynne (May 24, 2008)

*Riverhead, NY CCO*

Has anyone been to the Riverhead, NY CCO?
If so, any good finds. I want to go but want to know if anyone had good luck there before I take a trip.
Thanks...


----------



## disastarr (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO*

I went on Saturday.  There was so much stuff it’s hard for me to remember everything but I’ll try!

Blushes: sunbasque, springsheen, emote, mocha, coppertone, otherwordly, frankly scarlet, trace gold and a few others
Eyeshadow: knight divine, tete-a-tint, cranberry, pen n pink, blanc type, signed, sealed, Alexander mcqueen (either haunting or pagan, can’t remember), mineralize eyeshadow duos in silversmith and earthly riches and about 10 other shadows 
Glitter liners and liquid last liners
Mascara: plushlash and a few others
Lipglass: they had about 20 including 3D and chrome glass, hyper chic from stylistics, lip conditioner, 4 tendertones and 3 lip gelees
Lipstick: they had about 15, but I didn’t even look at them 
Slimshines: 8 colors, didn’t look at them either
Loose beauty powder: 4 shades
Pressed bronzer
Foundation: Select SPF 15, full coverage, studio stick concealer, select cover-up and studio touch-up stick
Highlighter blush: 2 shades
Curiousities: lipglass & lustreglass warm and cool
Antiquitease finery: tan and coral lips
Antiquitease royal assets: cool, warm, smokey and metallic, tan lips
Nordstrom exclusive keepsake
Pigments: 4, including pastorale
Paint points: 3, including groundwork and delft (forgot the other one)
Fluidlines: about 6, including blacktrack and blitz and glitz 
Eyeliners – tecknakohl and eye kohl in few colors
Shade sticks – 5 colors
Brushes: 183, 150, 194, 211, 206
They had a few cosmetic bags, a 5 piece travel brush set, tons of skin care items, make up remover wipes, 2 novel twist lip palettes

They had a lot of basics; I think it's worth a trip.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO*

*ignore*


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

went today...here's what i remember....

-Heirlooms Face Brush Set & the Eye Brush Set
-Royal Assets Cool Eyes, Warm Eyes & Smokey Eyes. All the lip sets
-Paint Pots: Electro Sky, Rubenesque, Greenstroke, Otherworldly
-Eyeshadows: Hepcat, Sea & Sky, Two To Glow, LLama, Contrast
-Blush: Harmony, Emote, Raizin, Sunbasque
-Highlight Powder: Belightful, Hullballoo
-Loose Blot Powder
-Select SPF
-Pigments: Sweet Siena, Dark Soul, Your Lady Ship, 
-Lipstick: 3N, Lovelorn, Plink, 
-Shadestick: Shimmer Sand, Lucy Jade, Royal Hue


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

they have sea and sky there already?


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

wow i gotta go there, i live in suffolk so its about a 30 min drive for me. Does anybody know the prices on the blushes and brushes?


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

yup, i saw Sea & Sky there.

the blushes are like 12 or 13 something.

the brush set i got for 19


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

if anyone goes back to the CCO soon could someone pick up Sea and sky for my and ill pay you through paypal if you accepted it


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

Ok, went back again hahah. remember a bit more this time

-Heirlooms Face Brush Set & the Eye Brush Set
-Novel Twist Coral Lips, Pink Lips
-Brushes: 183, 184, 205, 212, 222
-Royal Assets Cool Eyes, Warm Eyes & Smokey Eyes. All the lip sets
-Paint Pots: Electro Sky, Rubenesque, Greenstroke, Otherworldly, Indianwood, Artifact, Fresco Rose
-Eyeshadows: Hepcat, Sea & Sky, Two To Glow, LLama, Contrast, Claire de Lune, Espresso, Bronze
-Lipliners: Oak
-Sweetie Cake Quad
-Blush: Harmony, Emote, Raizin, Sunbasque, Blunt
-Highlight Powder: Belightful, Hullaboo
-Loose Beauty Powders
-Tendertones
-Lipglasses: Bonus Beat, Style Minx, Sockhop, Bait
-Loose Blot Powder
-Select SPF
-Pigments: Sweet Siena, Dark Soul, Your Lady Ship, Off the Radar 
-Lipstick: 3N, Lovelorn, Plink, Profusion, Taupe, 5N, Chatterbox, Lovedust, Fun Fun, Ahoy there!, Pervette, Frou
-Shadestick: Shimmer Sand, Lucy Jade, Royal Hue, Beige-ing
-Hyper Real Foundation
-Loose Blot Powder


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

*hi newbie here!!!*

*went there today & here are some of the things i saw there/ remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Blushes: Emote, Afterdusk, Otherwordly, Harmony, Blunt*
*Blush Cremes: Uncommon*
*Scuplt & Shape Duos*
*Paintpots: Cash Flow, Artifact, Girl Friendly, Nice Vice, Greenstroke, Blackground, Electro Sky, Otherwordly*
*Loose Beauty Powder: Drizzle Gold, Soft Flame, Tenderdusk*
*Mineralized Eyeshadows: Family Silver*
*Sweetie Cake Quad*
*Pigments: Dark Soul, Off the Radar, Pastorale*
*Shadesticks: Lucky Jade, Sharkskin, Beige-ing *
*Glimmer Shimmers*
*Eyeshadows: Claire De Lune, Dazzle Ray, Typographic, Star N' Rockets, Idol Eyes *
*Lipglass: Sock Hop, Style Minx, Bonus Beat, Bait, Sex Ray, Prr*
*Lipsticks: Fun Fun, 2N, 3N, Myth, Up Note, Lovelorn, Utter Perevette*
*Novel Twish Pearlizer Set*
*MAC Train Case*
*Loose Blot Powders*


----------



## doll.face (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

Went there yesterday and they had a lot of stuff.

Blush : Harmony, Emote (I think), Trace Gold, Other Wordly and a few others
Creme Blush : A red color, cherche, uncommon
BPB : Shy beauty and true romantic

A few different sculpt and shape duos

A lot  of paint pots.. cash flow, girl friendly, perky, rollickin (or however you spell it), the purple fafi color was out but no boxes.. don't know if they had any in the back, electro sky, other wordly, blackground, greenstroke, rubenesque

They had a lot of the loose beauty powders as well as though hullablo thing powders, haha.

A ton of eyeshadows and the sweetie cakes quad.

Pigments : dark soul, copperized? I think something like that, and another goldish colored one ....  I can't remember the name.

A tooooon of shadesticks.

A tooooooooon of glimmer shimmers.

Lipglass : Three from heatherette... three? from Fafi

Lipstick : Two from fafi.. strawbaby and the other color.. utterly something

They had a lot of foundations.. as well as some lighter shades.

Brush sets.... the holiday quads.

Glitter eyeliners, regular eyeliners... the duos from heatherette.. at least I think that's what they're from and a ton of fluid lines, at least 10.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

Went today.
They had the brush 183 and 129 as well as other brushes but don't really remember which... i believe the prices were a little below $30.
They also had 4 pigments... i forget the names but the two that i got were the bell bottom blues, and black night or something like that...
They also had lots of paints [bare canvas was one of them] and also had one cream color base... lots of blush and eye shadows...

hmmm lots of heatherette lipglass and fafi lipglass


----------



## Christina983 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Riverhead, NY CCO (Tanger Outlets)*

Im going soon. thanks for the updates!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 3, 2008)

What other brands do they sell in here?


----------



## tanMAClove (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_What other brands do they sell in here?_

 

Anything by Estee Lauder

_...bobbi brown...clinique...origins...ect_


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 3, 2008)

and prescriptions [ i think that's the right name ]


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

skincare and perfumes too or just makeup?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 4, 2008)

^yup skincare and perfumes as well


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks hon!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 14, 2008)

i went to tanger II cco (the one with the mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   ) tonight. i picked up joyous beauty powder blush, plum dressing eyeshadow, cash flow pp, and ether mineralized eyeshadow (gorgeous blues and golds)

they had a ton of stuff there!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 14, 2008)

^did they have any msf? 
and also, do you remember what brushes they have?
i'm planning on going today.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

ok, i went yesterday and i wasn't so impressed.
They had very little mineralized eyeshadows and no paints or pressed powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but they did have a very large selection of blushes, PP, regular eyeshadows, lippies and a wide range of brushes.
They had the 150, 136, 129 and a large powder brush which i forget the name of. Also alot of eye brushes


----------



## doll.face (Nov 17, 2008)

I went there yesterday. The selection hasn't really changed too much.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

I went to Tanger in Deer park I was very disappointed. 
They didn't have much, but I did buy the last 2N lipstick


----------



## doll.face (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I went to Tanger in Deer park I was very disappointed. 
They didn't have much, but I did buy the last 2N lipstick_

 
There's a different thread for the Deer Park CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

Anybody popped in lately?


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Anybody popped in lately?_

 
i went on Black Friday they had alot of things lots of blushes and lippies and i think every set from last yr's holiday collection check out one of my hauls i bought alot from here


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_i went on Black Friday they had alot of things lots of blushes and lippies and i think every set from last yr's holiday collection check out one of my hauls i bought alot from here_

 
Oooh good to hear! I plan a trip either xmas week or around Dec 27th-ish! I'll have a look at your haul - thanks!


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone willing to do a CP from this CCO? A poster from LJ said they had a lot of MSFs. I would like Porcelain Pink MSF. Pretty please?


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_Anyone willing to do a CP from this CCO? A poster from LJ said they had a lot of MSFs. I would like Porcelain Pink MSF. Pretty please?_

 
same with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would love a CP if someone is willing to do so!


----------



## doll.face (Dec 16, 2008)

I went last night.

MSFs: Petticoat, Light Flush, Warmed, and Shimpagne. They had one last Lightscapade and I picked it up, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

They had about four dazzleglasses.

A large selection of blush and blushcremes.

All four fafi lipsticks.

Smooth Harmony from Heatherette and one Alpha Girl.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_I went last night.

MSFs: Petticoat, Light Flush, Warmed, and Shimpagne. They had one last Lightscapade and I picked it up, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

They had about four dazzleglasses.

A large selection of blush and blushcremes.

All four fafi lipsticks.

Smooth Harmony from Heatherette and one Alpha Girl._

 

How selfish of you !!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_I went last night.

MSFs: Petticoat, Light Flush, Warmed, and Shimpagne. They had one last Lightscapade and I picked it up, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

They had about four dazzleglasses.

A large selection of blush and blushcremes.

All four fafi lipsticks.

Smooth Harmony from Heatherette and one Alpha Girl._

 
ARGGGG... I wish this CCO was closer to me. I can't justify driving over 2 hours though, just to get a few things on sale. Add my name to the list of people who are looking for a CP. Please?


----------



## doll.face (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_How selfish of you !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
LOL


----------



## doll.face (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_ARGGGG... I wish this CCO was closer to me. I can't justify driving over 2 hours though, just to get a few things on sale. Add my name to the list of people who are looking for a CP. Please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I understand where you're coming from. It's a long drive for me to but there are no tolls and since gas is going down on price, it's not that bad. I usually only go there if it's really worth it.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 19, 2008)

if anyone goes back to his cco can they please pick up the msf's for me im on longisland but this is too far for me and i dont drive argg


----------



## Dani (Dec 31, 2008)

I went today.

MSFS: Light Flush, Petticoat, and Warmed, one beauty powder from FAFI and both (!!!) from Heatherette, Heatherette lipglosses, 2 Richmetal highligters (that was a big wtf moment for me, didnt they just come out?) 2 CoC Quads, tempting and the one with Deep Truth in it (another WTF moment), pigments from Color Forms, 3 or 4 dazzleglasses, large Fafi totes, hipness blush from FAFI and x-rocks and spaced out from Neo Sci-fi.

I'm sure I'm forgetting some stuff...-_-  And btw the Lancome outlet store has 40% off everything except black mascara, don't know how long that sales gonna last though!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

Spiced chocolate


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 17, 2009)

Went today [from what i remember]:

-Heatherette Smooth Harmony
-Heatherette trio [the one with pink blue and black]
-Shadowy Lady quad
-Tempting eye quad
-Petticoat MSF
-Light Flush MSF
-Mineralized blushes in gleeful, dainty, gentle and more
-Lots of blushes: emote, blunt, eversun, shy beauty, secret blush, feeling, hushabye, etc...
-Lots of lipsticks: 1N, 3N, all four of Fafi lipsticks, and more
-Lipglasses: Three from heatherette including sock hop and the nude one, and more
-Alot of shadesticks including sea me
-twenty somewhat eyeshadows including graphology, femme-fi,etc...
-5 different gel liners
-2 brow shaders
-lots of brushes including 150, 129SE [fafi edition], 134, 136, 221, 192, 252, 183, etc...
-lots of studio foundations. 
-lots of pressed irridescent powders in different shades
-8 different piggies including gold mine, tea time [?], green something and more


i think that's all that i remember.


----------



## syrene78 (Feb 5, 2009)

Did they get anything new there?
Is Spiced Chocolate still in stock?
Thanks!


----------



## doll.face (Feb 21, 2009)

Anything good here? I'm thinking of taking a trip today. I haven't been there since last year sometime.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 21, 2009)

ive never been to a cco... are there testers there as well? id like to go to this place, the only outlet ive been to is Woodbury


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Did they still have warmed MSF? I've been looking for it everywhere!


----------



## syrene78 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_Anything good here? I'm thinking of taking a trip today. I haven't been there since last year sometime._

 
Did you find anything good?
Can you please give an update?
Thanks!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Did they still have warmed MSF? I've been looking for it everywhere!_

 
i went last month and the only msf they had were light flush and petticoat.
i dunno about now


----------



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

No more warmed. Just Petticoat and Light Flush.


----------



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Did you find anything good?
Can you please give an update?
Thanks!_

 
Ok selection. I really don't remember too much. What were you looking for?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Feb 25, 2009)

^What kind of brushes did they have?
Did they have any new quads?


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 25, 2009)

im going in 3 weeks! cant wait


----------



## doll.face (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_^What kind of brushes did they have?
Did they have any new quads?_

 
Same brushes as always. I think they just had the coc quads.


----------



## Daisy782 (Feb 27, 2009)

I went today. I'll try to name the ones I can remember specifically. 

-They didn't have the spiced chocolate quad anymore, but they still have the other two (tempting and shadowy lady)
-They have Heatherette Trio 1, lipglasses (including sock hop)
-I saw all the Holiday 2008 palettes (including lip ones)as well as some Holiday 2007. Didn't see any pigment sets though. 
-The only brushes that I can remember are 211, 134, 150, 136, 228, a fan brush (don't remember the number). 
- Some fafi lipsticks and lipglasses, but no quads. Fafi blush (hipness) 
- lots of tendertones (including ez baby, hush hush, take a hint, and warm smile)
- e/s: neo sci fi (femme fi, expensive pink, magnetic fields), starflash (bold & brazen, talent pool, glamour check, go), 
- few pigments: jardin aires is the only one I can remember. 
- few paints: artjam 
- N collection: I saw 1N, 3N and 4N l/g don't remember much of the lipsticks

that's all I remember, HTH! I asked and they said the get shipments in once a month, usually at the end of the month. They just got the shipment for this month.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 5, 2009)

has anyone been here lately? 

i'm considering making the drive sometime this week if my financial situation this week is okay..... 

tia


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ I was thinking the same thing. I am in the City and was thinking about making a trip out there.

Can you call in advance to ask if they have certain things??


----------



## GGBlu (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_^^^ I was thinking the same thing. I am in the City and was thinking about making a trip out there.

Can you call in advance to ask if they have certain things??_

 
I was able to do this with the CCO in Deer Park.  I called on a Wednesday about something I was looking for, they said they had it and put it aside for me to pick up when I went on Saturday.  

They were really nice about the whole thing ... I didn't even have to ask, the girl on the phone offered.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_I was able to do this with the CCO in Deer Park.  I called on a Wednesday about something I was looking for, they said they had it and put it aside for me to pick up when I went on Saturday.  

They were really nice about the whole thing ... I didn't even have to ask, the girl on the phone offered._

 
Really?? That's so nice. I will give it a try. Where in Deer Park is there a CCO?
Does anyone know all long island locations?? NYC should have one


----------



## GGBlu (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Really?? That's so nice. I will give it a try. Where in Deer Park is there a CCO?
Does anyone know all long island locations?? NYC should have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's at the Tanger in Deer Park ... it's a lovely Tanger, with an Italian theme to the architecture and fountains everywhere ... but in all honesty, had I not been specifically going there for the CCO, I'd have felt like I wasted a trip.  Tanger Riverhead, in my opinion, has more shops suitable for browsing.

As far as I know though, those are the only 2 CCOs on Long Island.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_It's at the Tanger in Deer Park ... it's a lovely Tanger, with an Italian theme to the architecture and fountains everywhere ... but in all honesty, had I not been specifically going there for the CCO, I'd have felt like I wasted a trip.  Tanger Riverhead, in my opinion, has more shops suitable for browsing.

As far as I know though, those are the only 2 CCOs on Long Island._

 
i went there last week (deer park) and i really liked it. even though i went there for the cco specifically i really liked the atmosphere of the place. also i like the fact it's closer and easier to get to than riverhead.


----------



## chococat5 (Apr 15, 2009)

Can someone Please CP petticoat MSF for me? I also have a MUA Acct which I use more than specktra! PLMK if you can! Thanks so much I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 15, 2009)

I havent been out there in a while, I am going to go in a few weeks. I called to see if they would send me some ez baby tendertones but they don't ship. I am so sad, i cant make it out there yet and I REALLY NEED Those.

If anyone goes and they could pick them up I would swap anything in NYC for them!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anybody been this month?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 8, 2009)

stuff i remember:

msf:
gold deposit
light flush
so ceylon

blush:
blooming
x-rocks
spaced out
hushabye
strada
taupe
hipness


ccb:
fawntastic
bronze
bright red [forgot the name]
and more...

creme blush:
sweet william
lilicent
blossoming
and more

e/s:
tete-a-tint
phloof!
mineral
emanuel ungaro shadows
clare-de-lune
chill
and more...

brush:
224
223
249
211
189
150
129SH
181
134
192
and more

holiday '08 palettes

tempting quad
and shadowy lady quad

trip lip and e/s palette

tendertones:
softnote
hush hush
and alot more dont remember names

lots of l/s and l/g don't remember the names sorry
had 3 of the heatherette lipglosses including the very nude color and sock hop

heatherette eyes palette 

MSFN:
light
light medium
medium dark
dark

MSFN/shimmer:
medium dark
dark

blot powder loose:
medium and up

full coverage foundation:
NC25 and NC4something...

lots of nail polishes

lightful moisturizers and cremes

colorforms face blush/powders in peach and pink dunno the names

pigments:
-tea time
-circa plum
-dark soul
-bell bottom blue
-jardin aires
-kitchmas
-gilded green
-reflects very pink
-reflects bronze
-reflects blue purple
-3D silver glitter
-Gold glitter

alot of mineral e/s
-two to glow [?]
-pink split
-earthly riches [?]
-interview x [?]
and more

lots of paintpots:
-quite natural
-perky
-girl friendly
-cash flow
-greenstroke

shadesticks alot of them but don't remember which ones

that's all that i remember


----------



## HustleRose (May 9, 2009)

wow, they really have a better selection then deer park... i wish i was able to get out there without a hassle.....


----------



## nursee81 (May 27, 2009)

any good recent sighting I will be in long island next wk.


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

Can you tell me the price on MAC e/s round? Interested in phoof! wondering whether it's worth the trip.


----------



## nursee81 (May 27, 2009)

I think usually around 10


----------



## Sass (Aug 21, 2009)

Can someone tell me what's at this CCO if you've been there recently?  Thanks!


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going tomorrow! SO Excited


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_I am going tomorrow! SO Excited_

 
KEEP US POSTED ON WHAT THEY HAVE AVAILABLE. THANKS.


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *INFALLIBLE86* 

 
_KEEP US POSTED ON WHAT THEY HAVE AVAILABLE. THANKS._

 
of course I will!


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 5, 2009)

im back. they have all of the red she said holiday sets, all of the light ful products, a few random eyeshadows but nothing that stood out, all of the dame edna stuff, the 2 hello kitty beauty powders, a few random bags, i didnt see any brushes, a perfume with the gold cap.


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks. Did They Have Paint Pots?


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *INFALLIBLE86* 

 
_Thanks. Did They Have Paint Pots?_

 
No they did not have any paint pots. The selection was really small. I was a tad bit dissapointed to be honest.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Sep 18, 2009)

went today

full coverage fndt NC50

hyperreal foundation in 5 shades

rose romance beauty powders/blush

3 paint pots:
rollickin
greensmokes
landscape?

5 creme colored bases:
-crushed red? [from emanuel ungaro]
-morning dew? [from  emanuel ungaro]
-fawntastic
-bronze

blushes:
x-rocks
spaced out
blooming
enough said
stark naked
feeling
and more

lots of e/s

brushes:
192
224
242
249
lip brush
spoolie
136
129SH
129 from monogram collection
181
183
189

COC quads shadowy lady & tempting

2 trios from the purple collection with the crazy old looking lady [? forgot the name]

lots from holiday '08 
2 pigment vial collections

pigments:
lark about
gold mode
spiritualize
tea time
gilded green
mega rich
and more

hello kitty beauty powders in 2 shades

lipstick:
4N
lollipop loving
shy girl
speak louder
creme in your coffee
-Viva glam special edition VI
and more

l/g:
-1N
-3N
-foolishly fab
and more

MSFN: saw medium, med dark, med plus, dark

MSF: petticoat, blonde, redhead

i think that's all i remember


----------



## elle25 (Sep 19, 2009)

Am I allowed to ask on here for someone to do a cp for me?

Edit- Never mind. I didn't see the rules before. But if someone who can go to any cco wants to go over to my wishlist, theres lots I would love to get a cp for.


----------



## jmgjwd (Jan 31, 2010)

I went to the outlet 1/30 and they still had some Prescriptives for 20% off and TONS of MAC stuff (sorry I don't know all the names but I tried to list the ones I see are popular here):

refined, perfect topping, petticote (sp?) pink, so ceylon, blonde MSF's and mineralized blush (Grand duo's?) duos...lots of CCB's (I bought Pearl) and cream blushes
several mineralized duo eyeshadows..don't remember names except 
Gilded Ash and several highlighting powders 

several newer shadesticks as well as palettes from Dame Edna collection, 08 holiday and Graphic Gardens (they also had both lippie/lipglass sets & brush sets from that collections)

many marbelized lipglasses (don't remember all names of the other lipglasses but they had 3 of the ones from style warrior)  

Lippies I remember:  lollipop loving, trimming talk, gladiola, dubonnet, blow dry, buoy o buoy, high top...lots of lipliners too

Black russian and molassess pearlglides, 

many eyeshadows (tempting, apres sky, pincurl, top knot, mont blanc, aquavert, dreamcatcher and several more)

Still had EL Bronze Goddess perfume & oil 

lots of Flirt stuff too

And my biggest find, which I have NEVER seen in any CCO I've ever gone to was the 187 BRUSH for $29.00--Yippie!!!!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 10, 2010)

went today:

brushes:
-136
-134
-165
-129
-150
-224
-242
-192
-183

three holiday 2009 eyeshadow palette
three holiday 2008 eyeshadow palette
msf box sets
bronzer w/ 2 e/s and 181se sets

tempting and shadowy lady quad

pigments:
-circa plum
-lark about
-tan
-mega rich
-coppersparkle
-brash & bold
-mutiny
-pink bronze
-kitchsmas
-bell bottom blue
-reflects blackened red
-reflects very pink
-gold glitter
-reflects bronze

e/s:
-signed, sealed
-smoke & diamonds
-prussian
-henna
& more

creme color bases:
-bronze
-pearl 
-pink one[?]

blushes:
all of the mineralized duo blushes
-nuance
-dainty
-blunt
-x-rocks
-blooming
-and more

msf:
refined
perfect topping
petticoat
blonde
brunette
natural/shimmer

EL had silver leaf longwear creme [this is a cream version of Sweet Sienna pigment! <3]


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 22, 2010)

just came back

brushes:
136, 150, 129, 129SH, 165, 224, 242, 2 lip brushes, 185, 183, 189

paintpot:
rollickin, mosscape, greensmoke

e/s:
henna, mont black, flourishing, apres-ski, warming trend, night maneuvers, femme-fi, grand entrance, meet the fleet, and more

pigments:
coppersparkle, pink bronze?, lark about, vanilla, gilded green, heritage rouge, 4 reflects 

msf:
petticoat, so ceylon, perfect topping, refined, blonde, cheeky bronze, gold deposit, and 2 more...

style warrior stuff are out. like refined golden bronzer?

rose romance collection are out too. both of their bpb.

nothing really caught my eyes. i didn't pick up anything unfortunately.


----------



## Ellen1 (May 22, 2010)

thanks for the update!

I went there a few weeks ago and picked up a Fluidline in Sweet Sage (an absolutely beautiful olive green color with gold shimmer) and a shadestick in Butternutty.


----------



## etude (Jul 10, 2010)

Has anyone been there lately? I want to know an updated brush list..


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Any Updates


----------



## jmgjwd (Aug 1, 2010)

Went yesterday (7/31)...

They have pretty much the same stuff they've had for months, which are mentioned above

Eyeshadows I remember:  Straw Harvest, Graphology, Newly Minted, Top Hat, Mont Blanc, Night Maneuvers & the yellow one from Style Warriors.  They did have more than that tho......

Minimal stuff from All Races (I got All's Good blush and Myself lippie)...they had quite a few blushes (Pleasureful, The Perfect Cheek, Love Rocks (?))... I'm sorry I don't remember all the names...NO RIPE PEACH in case anyone was wondering

No paint pots either that I saw........Several pigments in the old jars (Mutiny, Circa Plum, etc.)....Lots of brush sets, poor selection of individual brushes

Same l/g's & lippies...I did see the black gloss from Style Black tho...Still lots of the holiday sets and the mineralized eye shadows...

They have much more American Beauty, Flirt and EYESLIPSFACE (or something similar to that name)....


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 18, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Oct 3, 2010)

pigments:
-circa plum
-heritage rouge
-golder's green (?)
-blackened red glitter
-3d silver glitter
-some more but not such big selection

lollipop loving, bubbles, our pick, underplay (?) l/s 

3 lipglasses from london liberties(?) collection

3 pigment charm sets [1 w/ museum bronze, 1 w/ gold mode, 1 w/ pink mauve]

lots of holiday sets like the msf box set, pigment and fluidline set, lash and fluidline set

msf:
porcelain pink, refined

2 rose romance beauty powders

blush:
-on a mission [style warriors]
-secret
-x-rocks
-eversun (? from style warrior]
-and more...

ccb:
-bronze
-2 from emanuel ungaro (morning..., crushed...) 

brushes:
-150, 136, 129, 192, 224, 189, lip brushes, 129sh

nothing really great stuck out. sorry for the names. can't really remember.

hth


----------



## lmcmullen (Jun 15, 2012)

Just went there today and here is what I remember:

  	3 G&I MES - Frozen Blue, Hold that Pose, Fresh Ice
  	Lots of Peacocky eyeshadows - Dandizette, Spectacle of yourself, top of the posh, Dandizette, Dalliance, maybe more
  	Some of the Styledrive eyeshadows - Weathered, the light blue one, and the brown one, and others I don't remember.
  	Too Chic beauty powder
  	the Surf Baby bronzers and bronzer sticks
  	The 2 brownish Surf Baby lipsticks - Mocha and something else
  	Eyeshadows - to the beach Humid, Sky Blue, Aqua, Moleskin, Saffron, some others (not a ton of them)
  	Mattene lipsticks - Eden Rouge was one I noticed
  	Lipsticks - Offshoot, One of a Kind, Oh Oh Oh, Rue de Bois, others I don't remember
  	G&I eye liners
  	the aqua blue eyeliner from  Surf Baby
  	Rosemary & Thyme and Tealo eye pencils
  	Lots of G&I gift sets/bags - all of them, I think, even the one with the pinky-neutral lipstick and cremesheen lipglass
  	Duo eyeshadows - all of them I think
  	Some of the Tartan Tale eyeshadows - Glamora Castle and the pink one were ones I noticed
  	lots of quads - Tone Grey, Quite Cute, Angel Flame from Fall color, Evil eye from Mac Me over
  	Dirty plum blush from LOL
  	Seaside CCB, one other.
  	A very dark cream blush
  	A few of the big bounce cream shadows (I remember the green one)
  	about 4 or 5 of the Posh Paradise Paint pots  - I almost got the purple one
  	I didn't look  at the pigments or the nail polish so can't tell you about those. And other than Dirty Plum either they didn't have any more blushes there or I missed them somehow.

  	I ended up hauling Fresh Ice, Tealo, and Estee Lauder Modern Mecury highlighter powder (they have about 6 more left).


----------

